# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  برنام نویس حرفه ای کیست؟

## alamate_aoal

برای تبدیل شدن به برنامه نویس حرفه ای به چه معلوماتی نیاز داریم؟
یا بهتر بگویم : ملاک شرکت هایی مثل گوگل و مایکروسافت و ... برای استخدام برنامه نویس چیست؟
آیا زبان خاصی را آن شرکت ها در نظر دارند یا چیز دیگری است؟

متشکرم

----------


## JaguarXF

تمرین کنید کدهای پروژه های بزرگ رو که حرفه ای نوشته شده باشند رو بخونید ، تریس کنید ، دیباگ کنید ، و در بهترین حالت » تغییر دهید

----------


## Salar Ashgi

سلام ، در مورد اینکه گفته بودید ریاضیات چه نقشی در برنامه نویسی داره ، میتونم بگم که نقشش 

اونقدر مهم و اساسی هستش که هر چقدر بگم ، کم گفتم ! البته ممکنه به نظر بعضی افراد ، که بگن

اصلا ریاضی چه ربطی به برنامه نویسی داره ولی اگه عمیقا فکر کنیم این ارتباط بسیار منطقی و مشهود

است ! وقتی می گوییم ریاضیات یعنی بحث مشتق ، انتگرال ، هندسه و ... نیست بلکه هدف اصلی 

ریاضیات گسسته (Discrete Mathematics) هستش ولی عقیده اصلی من اینه که افرادی که ذهن ریاضی

قوی دارند (حالا در هر زمینه ریاضی) برای مسائل برنامه نویسی الگوریتم های بسیار زیبا و کارامدی

ارائه می کنند ! درس طراحی الگوریتم هم درسی است که مبنای آن ریاضی است خصوصا برای قسمت

های حل روابط بازگشتی ! برای قسمت های دیگر هم باید مساله زیاد حل کرد تا ذهن به حل بهینه مسائل

الگوریتمی عادت کند !

موفق و پیروز باشید !!!

----------


## MIDOSE

عنوان تایپیکت



> * 	 برنام نویس حرفه ای کیست؟ *


سوالی که خودت پرسیدی



> برای تبدیل شدن به برنامه نویس حرفه ای به چه معلوماتی نیاز داریم؟
> یا بهتر بگویم : ملاک شرکت هایی مثل گوگل و مایکروسافت و ... برای استخدام برنامه نویس چیست؟
> آیا زبان خاصی را آن شرکت ها در نظر دارند یا چیز دیگری است؟


نظر سنجیت



> *ریاضیات چقدر در برنامه نویسی(مهندسی نرم افزار) موثر است*
>  					هیچ تاثیری نداره
>  در حد متوسط تاثیر گذار است
>  در مقاطع ارشد و دکترا کاربرد دارد
>  به عنون یک ابزار برای آموزش مفاهیم علم کامپیوتر است
>  جناب  alamate_aoal هیچ کدام از حرف هایتان درست نیست


من الان باید در مورد کدومش حرف بزنم؟!نظر بدم، راهنمایی کنم .
جای مدیر سایت بودی چی کار می کردی؟

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> *ریاضیات چقدر در برنامه نویسی(مهندسی نرم افزار) موثر است*


آیا شما برنامه نویسی رو همون مهندسی نرم افزار می دونید؟ یا مهندسی نرم افزار رو همون برنامه نویسی؟
من با پست شماره 4 (قبلی) کاملاً موافقم.

دوست عزیز بجای این که از ما سؤال کنید بهتر هست سری سایتهای مذکور بزنید و ببینید که خودشون برای استخدام چه معیارهایی رو درنظر دارند.

این تاپیک حاصل تأثیرات این تاپیک هست.

----------


## hamidinejad

به نظر بنده باید ببینیم برنامه که می خواهیم بنویسم و گسترش دهیم چه منطقی از ریاضیات رو استفاده می کند بعضی گسسته و بعضی پیوسته و بعضی هم هر دو را دارا می باشند!

مثلا برای نوشتن یک برنامه حسابداری اصولا نیازی به ریاضیات پیوسته نیست ولی برای نوشتن یک برنامه پردازش تصویر باید ریاضیات پیوسته را درک کرده باشیم تا اون برنامه را بنویسیم.

البته همشه پروژه ها باید تیمی باشد و در مسائل جزئی از دیگران کمک بگیریم نه اینکه برویم تمام ریاضیات را یاد بگیریم! بلکه باید یادگیری به گونه ای باشد تا مفاهیم را درک کرده باشم.

در ضمن یک برنامه نویس خوب کسی هست که بتونه در آزمون های شرکت های معتبر نظیر مایکروسافت و ... با نمره عالی قبول بشه!

خیلی از برنامه نویس های ما از جمله خودم فرهنگ کار تیمی ٰ تعرف کردن درست پروژه رو باهاش آشنایی نداریم!

و همش توی آموزشها کد زدن یاد داده میشه!

البته یکی از شرکت های معتبر ایرانی از جمله همکاران سیستم در زمینه خوب کار میکنه!

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> البته همشه پروژه ها باید تیمی باشد و در مسائل جزئی از دیگران کمک بگیریم نه اینکه برویم تمام ریاضیات را یاد بگیریم!


من اگر اينطوري فكر بكنم و به اين اميد جلو برم هيچ وقت دنبال يادگيري نخواهم بود. هميشه كه تيم نيست. هميشه كه فوروم نيست. درسته؟



> در ضمن یک برنامه نویس خوب کسی هست که بتونه در آزمون های شرکت های معتبر نظیر مایکروسافت و ... با نمره عالی قبول بشه!


من برنامه نويس خوبي نيستم اما شعور و درك من مي گه كه برنامه نويس خوب كسي هست كه با مديريت زمان رابطه خوبي داشته باشه و از ابزارهايي كه در اختيارش هست به صورت بهينه كار بكنه.
آزمون آزمونه. سوالاتش توسط كس/كساني طرح شده كه هيچ وقت تو شراط كاري من نبودن.

----------


## حسین شهریاری

سلام

به نظر من ریاضیات یعنی زندگی.شما اگه در یک مسئله ریاضی یه منفی اشتباه کنید همه جوابتون
بهم میریزه (و این همون بحث خطای منطقی در برنامه نویسی هستش که خودشا نشون نمیده تا وقتی که توی محیط واقعی قرار بگیره).پس اون منفیه خودشا نشون نمیده مگه روزی که استاد ریاضی برگه ها را 
میده یا نمرات را اعلام میکنه.

----------


## hamidinejad

> من اگر اينطوري فكر بكنم و به اين اميد جلو برم هيچ وقت دنبال يادگيري نخواهم بود. هميشه كه تيم نيست. هميشه كه فوروم نيست. درسته؟
> 
> من برنامه نويس خوبي نيستم اما شعور و درك من مي گه كه برنامه نويس خوب كسي هست كه با مديريت زمان رابطه خوبي داشته باشه و از ابزارهايي كه در اختيارش هست به صورت بهينه كار بكنه.
> آزمون آزمونه. سوالاتش توسط كس/كساني طرح شده كه هيچ وقت تو شراط كاري من نبودن.


 
من منظورم اینه اگه شما بخواهید یه نرم افزار مثل مطلب بسازید خودتون میرید تمام ریاضیات رو یا می گیرید! نه عزیز از یه دکتر و کارشناس ریاضی کمک می گیرید!

در ضمن همیشه فروم و کار گروهی هست!

کسی که نخواهد گروهی و تیمی کار بکنه محکوم به شکست است.

در ضمن شما تا به حال فیلم های آموزشی شرکت هایی چون TOTAL TRAINING VA APPDEV و ... را دیده اید فکر می کنید این برنامه ها و آموزش ها را کی درست می کنه و هر کی پا شد توی ایران گفت من برنامه نویسم ! نه خیر کسانی که از خود مایکروسافت و موسسات دیگه معتبر مدرک گرفته اند !

متاسفانه هر جا صحبت از مدک میشه اینقدر بی ارزشش کردنن این دانشگاهها که به هر کی پول میده مدرک میدن! اونجا پول میدی فقط خرج آزمونت و به این راحتی ها به کسی مدرک نمیدن! یه کم در این مورد تحقیق کن عزیز!

----------


## modir

به نظر من هوش و كار گروهي  و بروز بودن ملاك هايي خوبي براي برنامه نويس شدن مي تونه باشه

----------

